# Where do i e-recharge Mobile online



## gary4gar (Apr 6, 2008)

I currently own three connections

Airtel
BSNL
Vodafone

So is there any trusted service by which i could recharge my mobile online via Net banking/Credit card?


----------



## unni (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Where do i recharge Mobile online*

I have been using my ICICI account (for about 1 year) and their iMobile app for recharging my AirTel and Reliance prepaid phones. Never gave me any problem.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 6, 2008)

But do not have account in neither ICICI or HDFC.
i have a account in SBI. but also a ICICI & citibank credit cards.


need a service which is trust worthy, so i use my CC info there with any tension.
or better is was able to use my bank account


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

citibank?
*www.online.citibank.co.in/portal/newgen/seo/cbol/bill-pay.htm


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> citibank?
> *www.online.citibank.co.in/portal/newgen/seo/cbol/bill-pay.htm


it does not support BSNL

However recharged my Vodafone connection now, over citi Phone helpline
Convient & hassle free. took less 25secs to recharge for whole process
Its fast
Thanks Prakash for suggestion


----------



## unni (Apr 6, 2008)

If you have ICICI credit card, I think you can use their iMobile application. Not sure about BSNL though.


----------



## utsav (Apr 6, 2008)

does sbi has this feature or not ??


----------



## 2kewl (Apr 6, 2008)

*www.fastrecharge.com/

Haven't tried it though!


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 6, 2008)

HDFC bank allows you to recharge mobile cards but now a days its server is down . . .


----------



## mailparikshit (Dec 17, 2008)

try to recharge via
www.onestoprecharge.com

they are not accepting payments but if u email them,or talk them in livechat
they will do it for you, and u need to pay them via net banking from your account i.e. EFT

they will also email u the bill for that..

isn't that great..

i got my mobile recharged for vodafone gujarat.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 17, 2008)

*oxicash.in I recharged with it many many times. Try it


----------



## spsam (Dec 22, 2008)

www.oxicash.in

www.apnabill.com

try these sites, they are digitally certified.... trustable


----------



## ezRecharge Support (Nov 8, 2009)

*www.ezrecharge.in/ezrecharge/images/ezrecharge.gif

*ezRecharge.in* is an Online Prepaid Mobile Recharge service which caters needs of Indian Prepaid Mobile Users.

We support all top service providers like Tata Docomo, Airtel, Vodafone, Aircel, Reliance and we are adding up more.

It is simple website designed for the customer convenience, which is more of online retail store to recharge your prepaid mobiles.

No Signup is required and No Amount Restriction
We honour your privacy. So we dont expose you to any advertisement agencies(both online / offline)

We expect our customers to use our services as and when required. So we dont ask any deposits to our customers.

Uniqueness of this portal is, unlike our competitors, we dont choose the tariff for our customers. We help the customer to choose their own tariff. So, no amount restriction as long as it is valid recharge amount.Minimum Amount to recharge is as low as Rs.25/- So, you can recharge your booster packs/ratecutters/jaadu packs.

So, as of now, ezRecharge.in is the only portal helps their customers to migrate to ’’One Second Billing’’

Visit us @ *www.ezrecharge.in/


----------



## mailparikshit (Nov 9, 2009)

mailparikshit said:


> try to recharge via
> www.onestoprecharge.com
> 
> they are accepting payments  and u need to pay them via net banking
> ...


They are Accepting payments from last 1 year.
and you can trust them


----------

